# 1st Force Recon Co. pictures



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok this is an experiment im doing. I found some FR pics that im sure have not been circulating. I added my name to ever pic so I can see a month from now how far these circulate. Should be interesting when these pics make it to militarypictures.net and airsofters asking what gear they are wearing. haha. enjoy:


----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Muppet (Apr 14, 2010)

It's freaky looking seeing your name in weird places, sort of like the military version of find waldo. :)

F.M.


----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)

Its what im shooting for.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 14, 2010)

They're from a scene in 24. It's been there already...


----------



## ritterk (Apr 14, 2010)

Sand Man said:


> They're from a scene in 24. It's been there already...


 
That's what I though before I saw your post.


----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)

Sand Man said:


> They're from a scene in 24. It's been there already...


 
goddammit sand man. lol

way to tell an 8 year old Santa doesnt exist!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 14, 2010)

I suck at photoshopping and I think I can get your name out of most of those. LOL

Too bad Sandman burst your bubble.  That is an interesting experiment. HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Voodoo (Apr 14, 2010)

a watermark would have been stealthier....is that a word? LOL only you would have been able to recognize them.


----------



## dknob (Apr 14, 2010)

I only have Paint IT!. no photoshop here haha. Im operating in the stone age


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like their wearing the standard Safariland 6004 holster with those dumb Kimber Warriors stuffed in them.  


You know where to send the hate mail.


----------



## TheWookie (May 18, 2010)

Nice pics, SEMPER FI


----------

